# N64oid (android n64 emulator)



## beneharris (Mar 4, 2011)

well, its out. if you need me i'll be playing 007 

n64oid | All | By date, Androlib, Android Applications and Games directory


----------



## edsped (Mar 5, 2011)

FUCK the Xperia Play needs to hurry up and come out.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!! So many games I want to re-play. Zelda, mario, 007, perfect dark... takng the train to work will be a lot more fun from now on 
Thanks!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't understand how the controls work out


----------



## beneharris (Mar 5, 2011)

the joystick is mapped out on screen.

i gotta admit, the controls on this one are a bit sketchy, but i've been playing diddy kong racing, duke nukem, gauntlet legends, jet force gemini (great game) and i haven't had much problem adjusting.

007 i've had a bit of trouble with. its not really like the ps1 where you can get away without using a joystick, but its definitely doable, it will just take some getting used to


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 5, 2011)

^ It's easier to play than on a PC version of the emulator... The only thing I have a bit of trouble with is the "Z" button, but that can be reached more or less with an index finger.


----------



## edsped (Mar 5, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ It's easier to play than on a PC version of the emulator... The only thing I have a bit of trouble with is the "Z" button, but that can be reached more or less with an index finger.


If you're trying to use the keyboard, sure. But a PS2 controller works just as well as an actual N64 controller as long as you can memorize the button assignments.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 5, 2011)

you know you can mix and match with physical keys and on screen keys? i have my shoulder buttons mapped out to the volume up (L) and camera key (R), then the volume down is my (Z) key. makes it somewhat easier


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 5, 2011)

beneharris said:


> you know you can mix and match with physical keys and on screen keys? i have my shoulder buttons mapped out to the volume up (L) and camera key (R), then the volume down is my (Z) key. makes it somewhat easier



Well that is just too awesome. With that, it will be so easy to play 

EDIT: Damnit, except that I don't have a fucking camera button on the Desire HD


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 5, 2011)

As long as I can have fun playing Perfect Dark, that's all that matters


----------



## beneharris (Mar 6, 2011)

you know, to this day i still have never played perfect dark.


----------



## Mendez (Mar 8, 2011)

Does it work on any android? Kinda feel like beating majora's mask for the the 8th time while on the go


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 8, 2011)

I HAD to check this out, so I youtubed it and found a guy controlling the game/phone with his Wii controller!



Looks like the emulation is sped up a bit, due to the fast bpm on the Kakariko Village tune. Still


----------



## Mendez (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh damn! I might have to get me a wii remote for my phone...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 8, 2011)

Wasn't possible to hook up the ps3-controller 
Should've gotten me a wii instead


----------



## beneharris (Mar 8, 2011)

Mendez said:


> Does it work on any android? Kinda feel like beating majora's mask for the the 8th time while on the go


i belive it does, but i would think that if you have anything less than a phone that has 2.2 on it, it would be to slow to properly emulate it


----------



## Mendez (Mar 8, 2011)

Guess ill give it a try on my phone, seems like the the controls will be similar to the gba emu tho...they're a lil cramped. Makes it difficult to speed run super mario, guess ill have to test the controls or get a wii


----------

